# [Review] Der ultimative Luxus-HTPC - AMDs Trinity APU im edlen & passivem Gewand



## xTc (6. Januar 2013)

*[Review] Der ultimative Luxus-HTPC - AMDs Trinity APU im edlen & passivem Gewand*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis welches euch einen kurzen Überblick über den Inhalt des Tests vermitteln soll. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und navigieren euch direkt zum ausgewählten Eintrag.  Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Verweis, mit dem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe  angezeigt werden. Die Darstellung erfolgt in einem neuen Tab, so dass Ihr an der gleichen Stelle des Tests weiterlesen könnt. Die Benchmarks sind neuerdings in den Anhang ausgelagert worden. So ist der eigentliche Test wesentlich übersichtlicher.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Auswahl der Komponenten*
*Gehäuse*
*Netzteil*
*Prozessor*
*Mainboard*
*Arbeitsspeicher*
*Solid State Disk*
*optisches Laufwerk*

*Montage*
*Gehäuse vorbereiten*
*CPU, Ram und Mainboard vorbereiten*
*Mainboard einbauen*
*Kühlung montieren*
*Netzteil einbauen*
*Frontpanel anschließen*
*SSD montieren*
*optisches Laufwerk montieren*
*Wlan-Addon einbauen*
*Abschluss der Montage*

*Weiterführende Links*
*|? Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weitere Bilder werden nach einem Klick auf "*Show*" angezeigt.


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Auswahl der Komponenten |? Netzteil*​
Passend zum Gehäuse wurde auch das Netzteil gewählt. Aufgrund der speziellen Bauform ist ein Pico-Netzteil erforderlich. Aber auch hier hat sich Streacom Gedanken gemacht und bietet mit dem ST-NANO150 ein eigens für die eigenen Gehäuse entwickeltes Netzteil an. Das Netzteil besteht aus zwei Komponenten: einem externen AC-DC-Adapter wie man ihn beispielsweise von Laptops kennt und einer internen DC-DC-Wandlerplatine. Die DC-DC-Wandlerplatine wird auf den 24-Pin-Anschluss des Mainboards gesteckt und versorgt von dort aus alle Bauteile mit Strom. Zur Auswahl stehen zwei Sata-, ein 4-Pin-Molex- und ein 4-Pin-ATX-Anschluss. Die externe Buchse geht von der internen Wandlerplatine über ein etwa 40 cm langes Kabel ab, welches per Rändelmutter an der Gehäuserückseite fixieren wird. Hier lässt sich dann das externe Netzteil anschließen. Das ST-NANO150 HTPC-Netzteil ist ideal für Silent-Systeme auf Basis von Streacoms innovativen Passiv-Gehäusen geeignet, kann aber auch ohne Probleme bei anderen HTPC-Konfigurationen verbaut werden. Allerdings muss bei der Auswahl der verwendeten Komponenten darauf geachtet werden, dass die Leistungsaufnahme vom Netzteil gestemmt werden kann.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Auswahl der Komponenten |? Prozessor*​
Die Entscheidung darüber, welcher Prozessor verbaut wird war schnell getroffen denn hier gibt es für den Multimedia-Einsatz nur eine wirkliche Option. Zwar bietet Intel leistungsfähige und stromsparende Prozessoren die sich auch für den HTPC-Einsatz eignen. Soll dieser aber auch noch zum Spielen verwendet werden, ist eine AMD APU die deutlich bessere Wahl. Die Wahl fiel allerdings nicht auf das Topmodell in Form des A10-5800K, sondern bewusst auf dessen kleineren Bruder: den A10-5700. Die Begründung dafür liegt aufgrund des ausgewählten Gehäuses klar auf der Hand. Mit einer TDP von 65 Watt ist der A10-5700 deutlich besser für den passiven Betrieb geeignet als der A10-5800K dessen TDP bei 100 Watt liegt. Zwar ist der A10-5700 leistungsmäßig etwas schwächer, die 300 MHz weniger gegenüber dem A10-5800K machen sich in der Praxis kaum bemerkbar. Standardmäßig wird der A10-5700 mit 3,4 GHz befeuert. Dank Turbo-Funktion wird der Prozessor aber auf bis zu 4,0 GHz übertaktet. Beide APUs verfügen über 2 Piledriver-Module was bei AMD einer Vier-Kern-CPU entspricht. Die integrierte Grafikeinheit - eine Radeon HD 7660D mit 384 Shader-Einheiten (VLIW4-ALUs) - arbeitet mit 663 MHz. Hier gibt es keine Unterschiede zum A10-5800K. Damit die Grafikeinheit ihre volle Leistung entfalten kann, empfiehlt AMD DDR3-1866-Speicher welcher in dieser Konfiguration auch berücksichtigt wird. Zwar hätte auch eine noch kleinere Trinity-APU gewählt werden können, doch da der HTPC auch spieletauglich sein soll, war die Radeon HD 7660D ein erforderlicher Bestandteil der Konfiguration. Abhängig vom Spiel stemmt die Radeon HD 7660D sogar mittlere Details bei einer Auflösung bis zu 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel. Bei deutlich anspruchsvolleren Spielen müssen im Vergleich zu dedizierten Grafikkarten aber sowohl bei den Details als auch bei der Auflösung einige Stufen zurückgeschaltet werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Auswahl der Komponenten |? Mainboard*​
Mit der Einführung der Accelerated Processing Units (APUs) der zweiten Generation mit Namen Trinity wurde auch ein neuer Prozessor-Sockel nötig. Der mit der ersten APU-Generation eingeführte FM1-Sockel hat bereits nach kurzer Lebensdauer ausgedient. Der neue Sockel FM2soll laut AMD aber länger im aktiven Dienst bleiben und so die kostengünstige Aufrüstbarkeit über mehrere Prozessor-Generationen hinweg ermöglichen. Die Auswahl bei der Hauptplatine fiel auf das F2A85-M Pro von Asus. Da es sich um das Topmodell im Micro-ATX-Format handelt, ist die Platine dementsprechend gut ausgestattet. Dank der vier Speicherbänke kann das F2A85-M Pro mit bis zu 64 Gigabyte DDR3-Speicher bestückt werden. Idealerweise wird DDR3-1866-Speicher verbaut. Dank des neuen A85X-Chipsatzes stellt das F2A85-M Pro insgesamt acht Sata-6G-Ports und bietet somit die Möglichkeit die Speicheroptionen flexibel zu erweitern. Selbst Anwender mit höheren Ansprüchen kommen auf ihre Kosten, das F2A85-M Pro bietet Raid 0,1 und 10 Support. Selbst der Crossfire-Betrieb mit zwei dedizierten Grafikkarten ist möglich. Werden zwei Grafikkarten verbaut, teilen sich die insgesamt 16 Lanes auf 2x 8 Lanes auf. Neben dieser Vielfalt beeindruckt das schwarz-blaue und mit Passivkühlkörpern bestückte FM2-Mainboard durch UEFI-BIOS, Unterstützung für Lucid MVP, dem Optimierungs-Feature für APU und RAM "DIGI+ Power Control" und eine Reihe an Overclocking-Features - u. a. etwa "TurboV", "Auto Tuning" oder die 4+2-Phasen-Spannungsversorgung. Von den gebotenen Overclocking-Funktionen wird aufgrund der gewählten CPU aber kein Gebrauch gemacht. Auch wenn die Platine Feature-technisch sehr gut ausgestattet ist, der Lieferumfang fällt dagegen etwas dürftig aus. Lediglich zwei Sata-Kabel, mehrere Handbücher, eine Treiber-DVD und das I/O-Shield sind enthalten. Leider hat Asus darauf verzichtet der Platine Onboard-WLAN zu spendieren. Die Platine wäre sonst der ideale HTPC-Begleiter. Dafür stehen aber verschiedenste Bildausgänge (VGA, DVI, HDMI und Display-Port) zur Verfügung. Von der schicken Optik sieht man im HTPC-Gehäuse aber auch leider wenig.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weitere Bilder werden nach einem Klick auf "*Show*" angezeigt.


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Auswahl der Komponenten |? Arbeitsspeicher*​
Die Wahl des Arbeitsspeichers fiel auf 2 vier Gigabyte große Module von G.Skill. Die Module stammen aus der Ares-Serie und verfügen über blaue Heatspreader. Farblich passen die Module so ideal zum ausgewählten Asus F2A85-M PRO,  dass ebenfalls über blaue Design-Elemente verfügt. Auch bei den Spezifikationen wurde darauf geachtet, dass die Module ideal mit dem  Rest harmonieren. So sind die beiden DDR3-Speichermodule für den DDR3-1866-Modus (933 MHz) mit Latenzzeiten von CL9-10-9-27 zertifiziert. Da die integrierte Grafikeinheit von schnellerem Speicher profitiert und bei der Trinity-Plattform von AMD offiziell DDR3-1866-Speicher freigegeben ist, sollte auch solcher verwendet werden. So ist gewährleistet, dass das System in unserem speziellen Fall, die integrierte Grafikeinheit die bestmögliche Leistung abrufen kann. Die Latenzzeiten von CL9-10-9-27 können an dieser Stelle allerdings etwas vernachlässigt werden, höherer Speichertakt bringt wesentlich mehr als straffere Latenzzeiten. Dank der niedrigen Betriebsspannung von 1,5 Volt werden die Module selbst unter langer Nutzung und extremer Belastung nur minimal warm. Das Overclocking-Potenzial ist vergleichbar mit der bereits hier getesteten 2133er Ausführung. So wäre es beispielsweise möglich die Module im DDR3-2133-Modus (1.066 MHz) zu betreiben um die integrierte Grafikeinheit zusätzlich etwas zu beschleunigen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Auswahl der Komponenten |? Solid State Disk*​
Um das lautlose Konzept des HTPCs auch konsequent umzusetzen, wird auf die Verwendung einer herkömmlichen Festplatte verzichtet. Auch wenn Solid State Disks bei geringerer Kapazität teurer sind, der Vorteil der vollkommenen Geräuschlosigkeit überwiegt hier. Die Wahl fiel dabei auf die Chronos in der Non-Deluxe-Version (Modell: MKNSSDCR120GB) von Mushkin mit 128 Gigabyte. Im Gegensatz zur Chronos Deluxe verfügt die normale Chronos nur über asynchron angebundenen Flashspeicher, was die Leistung etwas bremst. Für den Einsatzzweck im flüsterleisen HTPC ist dies aber nicht weiter tragisch, da es hier nicht auf die maximalen Transferraten ankommt. Vielmehr  liegt der Fokus darauf, für möglichst wenig Geld viel geräuschlosen Speicher zu erhalten. Wirft man einen Blick in den Preisvergleich, stellt man fest, dass die Mushkin Chronos mit zu den günstigsten Solid State Disks gehört. Trotz des asynchronen Speichers liegen die maximalen Transferraten bei 550 MB/s Lesen beziehungsweise 515 MB/s Schreiben. Erst bei vielen kleinen Dateien brechen die Transferraten ein. Da unser HTPC aber nicht als Fileserver agiert, ist dies nicht weiter tragisch. Im normalen Alltag merkt man den Performance-Unterschied jedoch nicht. Bei einem Preis von knapp € 85,- Euro ist die Mushkin Chronos mit 128 Gigabyte (effektiv nutzbar: 111 GB) die ideale Wahl.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Auswahl der Komponenten |? optisches Laufwerk*​
Bei der Auswahl eines optischen Laufwerks ist das FC5 ODB EVO von Streacom sehr speziell, da nur Slot-In-Laufwerke verbaut werden kann. Die Auswahl an verfügbaren Slot-In-Laufwerken die Blue-Ray-fähig sind ist aber leider mehr als überschaubar. Die Auswahl viel daher nach kurzer Recherche auf das BD-C26SS von Teac. Das Teac BD-C26SS ist ein DVD-/Blue-Ray-Combo-Laufwerk welches sowohl CDs, DVD als auch Blue Rays lesen kann. Blue Rays werden mit einer Geschwindigkeit bis zu 8x, DVDs mit bis zu 8x und normale CDs mit einer Geschwindigkeit bis zu 24X x gelesen. Schreiben kann es hingegen nur CDs (bis zu 24x) beziehungsweise DVDs (bis zu 8x abhängig vom Typ). Für den Einsatz im HTPC reicht dies aber vollkommen aus. Das optische Laufwerk ist somit die einzige Komponente die bei Verwendung Geräusche erzeugt. Wer auf die Blue-Ray-Fähigkeit verzichten kann, greift besser zu einem normalen CD-/DVD-Combo-Laufwerk. Dies kostet mit € 45,- Euro gut € 30,- Euro weniger als das Blue Ray fähige Laufwerk. Damit das Laufwerk aber überhaupt verbaut werden kann, ist ein Adapter von Slim-Line-Sata auf Sata nötig. Die Kosten für den Adapter belaufen sich je nach Ausführung auf € 5,- bis € 10,- Euro. Das der Auswurfknopf nicht mittig ausgerichtet ist, ist allerdings kein großes Manko. Streacom hat den Auswurf des FC5 ODB EVO so konstruiert, dass auch Laufwerke mit nicht mittig angeordnetem Auswurfknopf verbaut werden können.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage*​
Bevor mit der Montage begonnen wird, sollte sichergestellt werden, dass alle benötigten Sachen vorliegen. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn alle Komponenten direkt ausgepackt und parat gelegt werden. Gleiches gilt für das verwendete Werkzeug. Für die Montage werden unterschiedlich große Schraubendreher benötigt. Hauptaugenmerk liegt bei der Montage aber auf der Installation der passiven Kühlung. Die Montage wird folgend Schritt für Schritt mit Bildern und Text erläutert.​|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Gehäuse vorbereiten*​
Damit überhaupt Hardware in das Gehäuse eingebaut werden kann, muss der Deckel entfernt werden. Dieser ist auf jeder Seite des Gehäuses mit jeweils zwei Schrauben befestigt. Die Schrauben liegen gut versteckt zwischen den Kühlfinnen und sind deshalb nicht so einfach zu erreichen. Hier braucht Ihr einen langen Schraubendreher. Beim Entfernen der Schrauben sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Kühlfinnen um die Schrauben herum nicht verkratzt werden. Dies passiert aufgrund des geringen Platzes aber sehr schnell. Sobald die Schrauben entfernt wurden, kann der Gehäusedeckel entfernt werden. Am einfachsten geht dies, wenn der Deckel angehoben und nach hinten weggezogen wird. Sobald der Deckel entfernt ist, können die Vorbereitungen im Inneren des Gehäuses fortgesetzt werden. Zu den weiteren Vorbereitungen gehört das Anbringen des I/O-Shields. Hier ist lediglich die richtige Ausrichtung wichtig. Mit leichtem Druck auf die Kanten lässt sich das I/O-Panel in die dafür vorgesehene Aussparung drücken.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit sowohl die Laufwerke als auch das Mainboard einfacher eingebaut werden können, empfiehlt es sich den Halteramen für das Slimline-Laufwerk zu entfernen. Der Halterahmen ist auf der Rückseite der Frontblende mit kleinen Schrauben befestigt und kann recht zügig entfernt werden. Sind die vier Schrauben gelöst, lässt sich der Halterahmen einfach nach hinten wegziehen. Streacom hat den Auswurfknopf an der Gehäusefront so konstruiert, dass es egal ist an welcher Stelle der Auswurfknöpf am Laufwerk positioniert ist. Das entsprechende Zwischenstück hat nachdem der Halterahmen entfernt wurde keinen Halt mehr und sollte daher auch entfernt werden. Hierzu reicht es aus, den Auswurfknöpf an der Front leicht anzustoßen. Sobald die Kabel für die internen Anschlüsse zur Seite gelegt wurden, kann mit der Montage des Mainboards begonnen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? CPU, Ram & Mainboard vorbereiten*​
Damit die passive Kühlung des Gehäuses verwendet werden kann, ist es notwendig, dass ab Werk angebrachte Retention-Modul des Mainboards zu entfernen. Hierzu wird lediglich ein größerer Schraubendreher benötigt. Sobald die Schrauben des Retention-Moduls gelöst wurden, lassen sich die Plastikstreben auf der Vorderseite direkt entnehmen. Je nach verwendetem Mainboard kann es vorkommen, dass das eigentliche Retention-Modul auf der Mainboard-Rückseite verklebt ist. Im Falle der hier verwendeten Testplatine in Form des Asus F2A85-M Pro ist dies aber nicht der Fall. Ist die Backplate doch verklebt, sollte ein Föhn zur Hilfe genommen werden, mit dem die Backplate leicht erwärmt wird. Anschließend kann der Sockel entriegelt und der Prozessor eingebaut werden. Aber auch hier gibt es einige Punkte zu beachten: Bevor der Prozessor eingesetzt wird, sollte der Sockel entriegelt werden. Auch passt der Prozessor aufgrund der Pin-Anordnung auf der Unterseite nur in einer Ausrichtung. Bei der richtigen Ausrichtung hilft aber eine kleine Markierung. Der Sockel verfügt an der dem Hebel gegenüberliegenden Seite über ein kleines eingestanztes Dreieck. Der Prozessor verfügt ebenfalls über ein kleines goldenes Dreieck an einer der vier Ecken. Der Prozessor muss so ausgerichtet werden, dass sowohl das Dreieck des Sockels als auch das Dreiecks des Prozessors übereinander liegen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald der Prozessor richtig eingesetzt ist, kann der Hebel verriegelt werden. Der Prozessor sitzt nun sicher im Sockel und die Montage kann mit der Installation der Speichermodule fortgesetzt werden. Die Speichermodule passen wie auch der Prozessor nur in eine Richtung in die Speicherbänke. Zur einfachen Ausrichtung verfügen die Speichermodule auf der Unterseite über eine Kerbe. Die Speicherbänke verfügen hingegen über eine kleine Kante, die passend zur Kerbe der Speichermodule ausgerichtet ist. Nur wenn diese Kante und die Kerbe übereinander liegen, lassen sich die Speichermodule ohne großen Kraftaufwand in den Slot drücken. Abschließend müssen noch Halteklammern an den Enden der Speicherbänke hochgeklappt werden. Diese verriegeln die Speichermodule und sorgen für sicheren Halt. Im nächsten Schritt kann die vorbereitete Hauptplatine ins Gehäuse montiert und die Kühlung angebracht werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Mainboard einbauen*​
Bevor das Mainboard und die Kühlung verbaut wird, sollten alle für die Montage benötigten Teile bereit gelegt werden. Gerade da die Montage aufgrund einiger Einzelteile teils sehr aufwendig ist, ist gute Vorbereitung viel wert. Damit der Kühlkörper auf der Vorderseite der Platine richtig verschraubt werden kann, müssen auf der Rückseite der Platine vier Muttern angebracht werden. Damit diese auch in Position bleiben, lassen sie sich mittels doppelseitigem Klebeband anbringen. Das Klebeband hat Streacom am Werk bereits angebracht, es muss nur noch die Schutzfolie abgezogen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nächsten Schritt kann das Mainboard  ins Gehäuse eingebaut und verschraubt werden. Hierbei gilt es auf die Ausrichtung zu achten, so dass alle Montagelöcher direkt über den Abstandshaltern liegen. Die Schrauben sollten nacheinander über Kreuz festgezogen werden. Danach stehen die wohl schwierigsten Schritte der Montage an: die eigentliche Montage der Kühlung. Los geht es hier mit dem ersten Teil des Kühlkörpers. Die Abdeckung wird abhängig von der verwendeten Plattform ausgewählt. In diesem Fall kommt die Abdeckung für AMD-Systeme zum Einsatz. Diese muss mit vier Schrauben inklusive Feder bestückt werden. Damit die Schraube an der Abdeckung fixiert wird, wird auf der Unterseite eine Unterlegscheibe um die Schraube gedrückt. Damit sind die Schrauben samt Feder fixiert und es kann mit dem nächsten Schritt weitergehen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Kühlung montieren*​
*Wichtig:* Bevor man die Kühlung in einem Zug montiert und feststellt, dass etwas nicht passt, sollte man die Montage zur Sicherheit simulieren. Lieber ein paar Minuten investieren um zu prüfen ob alles passt wie es sollte und erst im zweiten Zug alles richtig Montieren. Da mehrere Elemente mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden, steht vor einer erneuten Montage erst mal eine gründliche Reinigung an. Im folgenden Schritt werden die eigentliche Bodenplatte des Kühlers und die vier Heatpipes benötigt. Abhängig vom Mainboard muss geprüft werden, wie die Heatpipes ausgerichtet werden. Dies sollte allerdings bevor die Heatpipes mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden passieren. Je nach Positionieren und Layout des Sockels entscheidet sich, ob die längeren Heatpipes beispielsweise nach links oder rechts herum verlegt werden. Damit die von der Bodenplatte aufgenommene Wärme auch ideal an die Heatpipes weitergeleitet wird, muss etwas Wärmeleitpaste angebracht werden. Hier reicht es aus, die Bodenplatte an den entsprechenden Stellen mit vier Bahnen Wärmeleitpaste zu versehen. Verstrichen werden muss diese nicht, dies geschieht hinterher automatisch sobald die Bodenplatte samt Heatpipes mit der Abdeckung verschraubt wird. Bevor die Abdeckung aber final mit der Bodenplatte verschraubt wird, muss getestet werden, welchen Abstand der Sockel zur Gehäusewand hat. Dementsprechend müssen auch die Heatpipes positioniert werden. Bei der hier verwendeten Konfiguration auf dem Asus F2A85-M Pro ragen die Heatpipes maximal 1 cm aus dem Kühler heraus. Wurde diese Justierung durchgeführt, kann die obere Abdeckung final mit der Bodenplatte verschraub werden. Die vier Inbusschrauben müssen nacheinander über Kreuz angebracht und in einem zweiten Durchgang richtig angezogen werden. Der dafür benötigte Inbus ist im Lieferumfang enthalten.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anschließen muss der Prozessor mit Wärmleitpaste bestrichen werden. Am einfachsten ist es, wenn man mehrere kleine Kleckse Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Prozessor platziert und diese dann mit einem Spachtel verstreicht. Anschließend müssen ebenfalls die Heatpipes mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist hier nötig, damit die vom Prozessor aufgenommene Wärme über die Heatpipes an das Gehäuse abgegeben wird. Allerdings reicht die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Wärmeleitpaste für alle Montageschritte nicht aus. Es ist daher unausweichlich noch zusätzliche Wärmeleitpaste zu verwenden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun kann der vorbereitete Kühlkörper mit dem Mainboard und dem Gehäuse verschraubt werden. Im ersten Schritt sollte der Kühlkörper mit dem Mainboard verschraubt werden. Hierzu werden die in einem der vorherigen Schritte angebrachten Montageschrauben über Kreuz nacheinander festgezogen. So wird der Druck auf den Prozessor gleichmäßig verteilt und eine mögliche Beschädigung  vermieden. Im zweiten Schritt werden die Heatpipes an der Innenseite der Seitenwand befestigt. Dafür werden die beiden Befestigungsstreben benötigt. Diese müssen so ausgerichtet werden, dass die Schrauben von außen in die Befestigungsstrebe gedreht werden können.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Montage der Kühlung ist damit abgeschlossen. Die auf die Heatpipes aufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste verteilt sich  durch den Druck der Befestigungsstrebe. Wurde hier zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, können überschüssige Reste kurzerhand entfernt werden. Im nächsten Montageschritt kann dann das Netzteil angebracht werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Netzteil einbauen*​
Das Netzteil kann einfach in den 24-Pin ATX-Stecker des Mainboard gesteckt werden. Die eigentliche Montage an sich ist damit schon abgeschlossen. Damit das Netzteil auch mit Strom versorgt wird, muss zusätzlich noch das Anschlusskabel an die Rückseite des Gehäuses verlegt werden. Grundsätzlich ist das Kabel lang genug, bei einigen Mainboards kann es hier aber durchaus zu Problemen kommen. Beim hier verwendeten F2A85-M Pro von Asus reicht die Länge des Kabels geradeso aus. Auch sollte beachtet werden, dass das Kabel in einem großen Radius verlegt wird. Ist der Radius zu eng, kann es passieren, dass die Lötpunkte an der Platine beschädigt werden. Dank einer Rändelmutter lässt sich der Stromanschluss an der Rückseite des Gehäuses anbringen. Einfach die Rändelmutter abdrehen, das Kabel in die dafür vorgesehene Öffnung stecken und die Rändelschraube von außen wieder anziehen. Beim Anziehen kann es hilfreich sein, eine kleine Zange zur Hilfe zu nehmen. Allerdings sollte darauf geachtet werden, nicht das Gehäuse zu verkratzen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im nächsten Schritt kann der 4-Pin-Stecker des Netzteils installiert werden. Auch wenn die meisten Mainboards Platz für einen 8-Pin-Stecker haben, ein 4-Pin-Stecker reicht hier ohne Probleme auch aus. Angesichts der kurzen Kabellänge und des beschränkten Platzangebots im Inneren des Gehäuses sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass ordentliches Kabelmanagement hier nur sehr schwer umsetzbar ist. Wäre das Kabel nur ein paar Zentimeter länger, würde es sich ordentlicher unter den Heatpipes her verlegen lassen. Die restlichen Anschlusskabel können vorerst lose im Gehäuse liegen, da diese erst bei der Montage der Laufwerke benötigt werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Frontpanel anschließen*​
Die Installation des Frontpanels ist etwas tricky. Lässt sich der Power-Schalter ohne Probleme einfach anstecken, ist bei der Power-LED etwas Bastelarbeit gefragt. Streacom verwendet hier ebenfalls einen 2-Pin-Stecker bei dem die Adern direkt nebeneinander liegen. Asus sieht beim F2A85-M Pro einen 3-Pin-Stecker vor, wobei die mittlere Ader nicht belegt ist. Daher muss eines der beiden Anschlusskabel aus dem Streacom-Stecker entfernt und so angebracht werden. Nicht die beste Lösung, vor allem da Kontakt frei zugänglich wäre, aber anders lässt sich die Power-LED nicht anschließen. Weiterhin werden die seitlichen USB-Ports angeschlossen. Leider legt Streacom standardmäßig kein USB 3.0 Anschlusskabel bei, so dass an dieser Stelle erst mal die USB 2.0 Kabel verwendet werden. Die beiden Kabel für die USB 2.0 Anschlüsse können aber ohne weiteres gegen ein USB 3.0 Kabel (muss extra erworben werden) getauscht werden. Ein interner USB 3.0 Anschluss sollte auf dem Mainboard dann natürlich auch vorhanden sein.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? SSD montieren*​
Abhängig vom Mainboard-Layout (ITX oder mATX) entscheidet sich auch, wo weitere Laufwerke verbaut werden können. Um die das System in Zukunft auch ohne großen Aufwand erweitern zu können, wird die Solid State Disk direkt unter dem optischen Laufwerk montiert. Da die SSD keine Vibrationen erzeugt, kann auf Entkoppler verzichtet werden. Da das Gehäuse an der exakt gleichen Stelle über Lüftungslöcher im Boden verfügt, ist eines der Montagelöcher nur schwer zu entdecken. Verschraubt wird die Solid State Disk aber von der Unterseite her. Eins der vier Montagelöcher wird allerdings durch einen Standfuß verdeckt. Dieser  muss allerdings wieder von der Oberseite der Bodenplatte gelöst werden. Sobald die Solid State Disk verschraub ist, kann sie angeschlossen werden. Da das Platzangebot im Inneren des Gehäuses nur begrenz ist, kommt hier ein abgewinkeltes Sata-Kabel zum Einsatz. Übrige Kabelreste lassen sich im späteren Verlauf der Montage gut unter dem Halterahmen für das optische Laufwerk verstecken.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? optisches Laufwerk montieren*​
Für die Montage des optischen Laufwerks wird der im ersten Schritt entfernte Halterahmen und vier kleine Schrauben benötigt. Bei der Montage sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass auch die Blende mit dem Auswurfknopf wieder verbaut wird. Bevor das Laufwerk schlussendlich fixiert wird, sollte es probehalber kurz ins Gehäuse gehalten werden. Es ist wichtig, dass das Laufwerk nicht zu dicht hinter dem Auswurfknopf sitzt, sondern etwas Spiel hat. Der Auswurfknopf am Laufwerk würde sonst kontinuierlich gedrückt. Ist das Laufwerk richtig ausgerichtet, kann es verschraubt werden. Dazu müssen erst die vier Befestigungsschrauben am Laufwerk und dann vier Befestigungsschrauben des Halterahmens verschraubt werden. Im nächsten Schritt kann das Laufwerk angeschlossen werden. Hierzu wird der Slim-Line-Sata-Adapter benötigt. Der Stromanschluss wird an einem 4-Pin-Molex- und das Datenkabel an einem Sata-Port angesteckt. Die übrigen Kabel lassen sich ideal unter dem Halterahmen verstecken.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Wlan-Addon einbauen*​
Zwar bietet das Streacom FC5 ODB EVO die Möglichkeit eine PCI/PCIe-Erweiterungskarte einzubauen, allerdings wird dafür eine Raisercard  benötigt. Als Alternative bietet sich ein interner Adapter für USB-Anschlüsse an. Dieser nutzt zwei interne USB 2.0 Ports und ermöglich es so, wie in diesem Beispiel einen Wlan-Stick anzuschließen. Da der Adapter etwas von der Platine absteht, ist darunter sogar noch Platz für eine weitere Festplatte. So lässt sich der HTPC einfach mit Wlan nachrüsten, ohne zusätzlich eine Wlan-Karte und Raisercard kaufen zu müssen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Montage |? Abschluss der Montage*​
Nachdem alle Komponenten eingebaut wurden, ist die Montage so gut wie abgeschlossen. Im letzten Schritt muss nur noch der Deckel wieder angebracht und verschraubt werden. Die Montage des Deckels geht dabei wie in Schritt 1 beschrieben von statten. Allerdings in der umgekehrten Reihenfolge. Anschließend kann der fertige HTPC aufgebaut, installiert und in Betrieb genommen werden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*|? Weiterführende Links*​





|? Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Teil 3 (Messungen) folgt in den nächsten Tagen.
​


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Der ultimative Luxus-HTPC - AMDs Trinity im edlen & passivem Gewand*

Dieser Post gehört noch mir.

Temp für FAQ.


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Januar 2013)

Gefällt mir jetzt schon sehr gut .


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2013)

Danke, ich hatte eigentlich geplant alles in einem Schwung zu bringen. Aufgrund der Menge ist das aber nicht möglich.
Ich hatte den Test sogar schon fast fertig, dann ist mir meine SSD samt dem darauf befindlichen Inhalt verreckt. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. Januar 2013)

xTc schrieb:


> dann ist mir meine SSD samt dem darauf befindlichen Inhalt verreckt.


 
Welche war denn der Übeltäter?

Wie man es von dir gewohnt ist, sehr schönes Review.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2013)

Eine schon etwas ältere Corsair X128. Die Platte hatte aber kaum Betriebsstunden auf der Uhr. 

Übrigens, schreibe ich gerade vom am hier vorgestellten HTPC.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Teil. 
Super Review. 

Mich interessiert die Leistungsaufnahme bei Office/Internet/HD Film/YouTube. Wäre super, wenn du neben Idle und Volllast auch mal solche Szenarien durchmessen könntest. 

Allerdings ist das Gehäuse für mich eher Fail. Da gibt es sicher bessere/andere für weniger Geld.
Wieso musste es eigentlich so ein flaches sein? Sollte es wie ein Blue Ray Player aussehen?


----------



## Dannny (6. Januar 2013)

Was is daran luxus? Ich sehe weder gold noch strasssteine xD ich finde den titel irreführend


----------



## der_knoben (6. Januar 2013)

Als kleiner Tipp für das nächste Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/vorbereitungsforum/179


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mich interessiert die Leistungsaufnahme bei Office/Internet/HD Film/YouTube. Wäre super, wenn du neben Idle und Volllast auch mal solche Szenarien durchmessen könntest.


 
Aktuell dümpelt die Leistungsaufnahme bei 40 bis 45 Watt rum. Im Hintergrund läuft Musik, zusätzlich der Browser und ein paar weitere Programme.
Bei Youtube-Videos (1080p) steigt die Leistungsaufnahme auf 65 bis 72 Watt.


Grüße


----------



## derP4computer (6. Januar 2013)

Sehr schöne Arbeit, ich bin schon ganz gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2013)

Wie gewohnt, ein tolles Review  Aber:



xTc schrieb:


> Mit einer TDP von 65 Watt ist der A10-5700 deutlich besser für den passiven Betrieb geeignet als der A10-5800K dessen TDP bei 105 Watt liegt.


 
Der A10-5800K hat eine TDP von 100 Watt  

Freue mich schon darauf, den nächsten Teil zu lesen


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2013)

Die 5 Watt machen den Kohl aber auch nicht fett.


----------



## DOcean (8. Januar 2013)

schönes Review, gute Bilder...

PS:
Ich war der Zeit wohl voraus...(siehe Sig)


----------



## Lexx (8. Januar 2013)

Keine Fernbedienung.. ?

Ich darf annehmen, es wird ein XBMC darauf laufen?


----------



## DaStash (8. Januar 2013)

Super Review!!

Welches BS läuft auf dem HTPC?

MfG


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2013)

Die CPU halte ich für die falsche Wahl. Ein i3 in der 35W Ausführung sollte da besser geeignet sein: Intel Core i3-3220T, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die CPU halte ich für die falsche Wahl. Ein i3 in der 35W Ausführung sollte da besser geeignet sein: Intel Core i3-3220T, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Da mit dem HTPC auch gelegentlich gespielt werden soll, halte ich den A10-5700 für die goldrichtige Wahl


----------



## eagum (8. Januar 2013)

Ich halte die Trinity-APU für die bessere Wahl, zumindest wenn man ohne sparate Grafikkarte antreten will und keine Lust auf den 24p-Bug hat...

Ich bin gespannt auf erste Testergebnisse des fertigen Systems. Ich selbst habe in meinem HTPC das gleiche BD-Laufwerk und bin absolut unzufrieden damit. Von der hohen Lautstärke mal abgesehen, ist es extrem zickig beim Einlesen meiner Disks (ungefähr die Hälfte läuft überhaupt).


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte einen C2D E8400 passiv gekühlt mit einem Scythe Ninja CU in einem Coolermaster Stacker ST1 und ab 25 Grad Raumtemperatur im Sommer ging die CPU nach ein paar Stunden zocken in den thermische Drosslung bei über 70 Grad, da half nur noch den Gehäuselüfter einschalten um den PC vor der Zwangsabschaltung zu bewahren. Dabei lief die CPU schon bei 0,9V Vcore. So schön auch der HTPC ist, im Sommer mit Zocken erleidet man recht schnell Schiffbruch weil die Temperaturen zu hoch werden.


----------



## xTc (8. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Keine Fernbedienung.. ?
> 
> Ich darf annehmen, es wird ein XBMC darauf laufen?


 
Ich habe noch eine Fernbedienung samt Empfänger hier. Wenn die nicht funzt gibt es eine neue. 

Aktuell läuft nur Windows 7 auf der Kiste, da ich den Rechner als Office-Rechner nutzen muss.
Als HTPC kommt wohl XMBC zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## wollekassel (8. Januar 2013)

xTc: jetzt schon mal ein klasse Review - geile Aktion! Viel Spaß beim Schrauben und Review-Schreiben und hoffentlich bald veröffentlichen


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2013)

Spitze wie immer, direkt wieder Lust mit selbst einen zuzulegen, dann muss meine große Kiste nicht so viel laufen.


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2013)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Fernbedienung samt Empfänger hier. Wenn die nicht funzt gibt es eine neue.
> 
> Aktuell läuft nur Windows 7 auf der Kiste, da ich den Rechner als Office-Rechner nutzen muss.
> Als HTPC kommt wohl XMBC zum Einsatz kommen.



Nutzt du Win8 wegen den Bootzeiten oder noch Win7?

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Januar 2013)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die CPU halte ich für die falsche Wahl. Ein i3 in der 35W Ausführung sollte da besser geeignet sein: Intel Core i3-3220T, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn gelegentlich gespielt werden soll, ist der A10 genau richtig. Ich habe allerdings zum 5800K gegriffen, da man den multi dort ggf. noch nach oben für etwas mehr leistung korrigieren kann. Außerdem scheint die leistungsaufnahme nicht wirklich höher als beim 5700 zu sein, wenn ich mir den post dazu von xtc so ansehe. 


xTc schrieb:


> Aktuell dümpelt die Leistungsaufnahme bei 40 bis 45  Watt rum. Im Hintergrund läuft Musik, zusätzlich der Browser und ein  paar weitere Programme.


Das erscheint mir zuviel zu sein. Ich liege hier mit meinem 5800K im idle bei 48-50W. Höre ich musik und hab den browser laufen sind es ca. 53W. (energieprofil "energiesparen" aktiviert) Das ist zwar jetzt erstmal mehr wie bei dir, aber bei mir ist eine soundkarte, TV-karte, 3 lüfter, 2 SSD`s, eine konventionelle platte und ein bd-brenner im gehäuse verbaut. Dazu gesellt sich noch eine endstufe aus dem car-hifi bereich, welche ebenfalls vom netzteil gespeist wird. (macht beim meßergebniss ca. 3W aus)
Das ganze ist übrigens so gut wie lautlos, da ich die lüfter im gehäuse ( 2x auf 5V und 1x PWM@800 RPM) nur mit sehr viel mühe hören kann. (dagegen ist die festplatte vom geräusch ein düsenjet)
Ist eigentlich geplant über den HTPC TV zu schauen? (TV-Karte?)


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2013)

Idel't die Kiste und es läuft z.B. nur Musik liegen 32 bis 38 Watt an. 


Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. Januar 2013)

Das passt schon eher. 
Wie kommt eigentlich die kühlung mit dem prozessor zurecht? (temps?)


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2013)

So, Teil 2. mit der Montage ist nun online. Im dritten Teil folgen dann Messungen sowie ein paar Benchmarks. 


Grüße


----------



## lunar19 (13. Januar 2013)

Endlich wieder ein Review von dir  Bis jetzt echt super! Ich freu mich schon auf die Fortsetzung


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2013)

Demnächst poste ich mal wieder öfter was an Reviews.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Januar 2013)

Schönes Dingen... aber was is mit den Kühlrippen auf der anderen Seite, sind die nur zur Zierde oder könnte man da eine in einer Riserkarte steckende GraKa dranschrauben (würde wieder mehr für einen i3 sprechen^^) und hast du Empfang wenn der WLAN Stick in diesem quasi Faraday'schen Käfig sitzt?


----------



## lunar19 (14. Januar 2013)

> Demnächst poste ich mal wieder öfter was an Reviews.



Freut mich


----------



## DOcean (14. Januar 2013)

tolle Fotos, schöner Text


----------



## Supeq (15. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön geschrieben und bebildert 

Finde die Überschrift "Luxus" allerdings nicht korrekt, da geht auf jeden Fall noch mehr (Radeon 7750+i3-3220 werkeln passiv in meinem HTPC)


----------



## remaeder (18. Januar 2013)

*Gehäuse-Auswahl: FC5ODB?*

Danke für den interessanten Bericht. Ich habe mich vor ein paar Tagen entschlossen, einen HTPC zu bauen, und da kam dieser Beitrag gerade recht. Eine Frage: von Streacom gibt es noch das (ältere?) günstigere FC5 ODB, das ohne die seitlichen USB-Anschlüsse und mit 6 Heatpipes daherkommt. Das braucht dann ein Slimline BD Laufwerk mit der Auswurftaste links, was die Auswahl noch mehr einschränkt. Aktuell habe ich nur das Sony BC-5600S gefunden, das wohl mal von Dell und HP verwendet wurde, und noch auf Ebay&Co angeboten wird (zum Teil ohne Frontblende, was ja wohl auch geht).

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das teurere Gehäuse oder kann auch das oben erwähnte empfohlen werden?

Roman


----------



## BioHazZzardZero (19. Januar 2013)

Ich finde den Bericht auch sehr sehr interessant, vielen Dank dafür!!! Ich werde mein HTPC genau so nachbauen. 

Ich habe noch eine letzte Frage dazu hat jemand Erfahrung ob Hyperspin damit einwandfrei funktioniert?!? Das wäre mir sehr wichtig ob die Graka das packt... Für SNES wirds wohl reichen aber wie schauts da mit GC,PS2 oder so die Richtung aus?


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. Januar 2013)

Sehr schönes Review. Gefällt mir, bin schon auf die Benchmarks und Temperaturen gespannt.
Wenn das Gehäuse nicht so teuer wäre...




riedochs schrieb:


> Die CPU halte ich für die falsche Wahl. Ein i3  in der 35W Ausführung sollte da besser geeignet sein:  Intel Core i3-3220T, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed  (BX80637I33220T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Nö, wenn man auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel spielen will, ist man mit dem Trinity viel besser dran.  
Außerdem gibts da noch den 24p Bug und das Gehäuse ist afaik für CPUs mit bis zu 95W TDP ausgelegt, von daher: 




riedochs schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen C2D E8400 passiv gekühlt mit einem Scythe Ninja CU in einem Coolermaster Stacker ST1 und ab 25 Grad Raumtemperatur im Sommer ging die CPU nach ein paar Stunden zocken in den thermische Drosslung bei über 70 Grad, da half nur noch den Gehäuselüfter einschalten um den PC vor der Zwangsabschaltung zu bewahren. Dabei lief die CPU schon bei 0,9V Vcore. So schön auch der HTPC ist, im Sommer mit Zocken erleidet man recht schnell Schiffbruch weil die Temperaturen zu hoch werden.


Es ist aber ein Starker unterschied, ob die Wärme an die Umgebungsluft oder an die Luft im Gehäuse, welche sich ohne Lüfter sehr schnell aufheizen wird, abgegeben werden muss.
Außerdem macht es einen großen unterschied, wie groß der Abstand zwischen den Lamellen ist. Ich denke, das Gehäuse wird die APU ausreichend kühlen.


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Schönes Dingen... aber was is mit den Kühlrippen auf der anderen Seite, sind die nur zur Zierde oder könnte man da eine in einer Riserkarte steckende GraKa dranschrauben (würde wieder mehr für einen i3 sprechen^^) und hast du Empfang wenn der WLAN Stick in diesem quasi Faraday'schen Käfig sitzt?


 
Die anderen Heatpipes könnte man nutzen. Allerdings bräuchte man dafür ein Montage-Kit und zusätzliche Heatpipes.
Ich bezweifel allerdings, dass das Gehäuse mit der zusätzlichen Abwärme fertig wird. Kommt halt auf die Grafikkarte an.

Bezüglich des Wlan-Empfang. Später wird die Kiste eh per Kabel angebunden.
Wlan nutze ich eigentlich nur für mobile Geräte. Der Empfang ist aber okay. 




DOcean schrieb:


> tolle Fotos, schöner Text



Danke. Die Bilder stammen aus dem eigenen Fotostudio im Keller. 




remaeder schrieb:


> Danke für den interessanten Bericht. Ich habe mich vor ein paar Tagen entschlossen, einen HTPC zu bauen, und da kam dieser Beitrag gerade recht. Eine Frage: von Streacom gibt es noch das (ältere?) günstigere FC5 ODB, das ohne die seitlichen USB-Anschlüsse und mit 6 Heatpipes daherkommt. Das braucht dann ein Slimline BD Laufwerk mit der Auswurftaste links, was die Auswahl noch mehr einschränkt. Aktuell habe ich nur das Sony BC-5600S gefunden, das wohl mal von Dell und HP verwendet wurde, und noch auf Ebay&Co angeboten wird (zum Teil ohne Frontblende, was ja wohl auch geht).
> 
> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das teurere Gehäuse oder kann auch das oben erwähnte empfohlen werden?
> 
> Roman


 
Ich würde bei dem FC5 ODB darauf tippen, dass der Auswurf ähnlich ist wie bei diesem Gehäuse.
Der Auswurf verteilst sich hier hinter der Blende über die ganze Breite des Laufwerks. 


Grüße


----------



## remaeder (21. Januar 2013)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich würde bei dem FC5 ODB darauf tippen, dass der Auswurf ähnlich ist wie bei diesem Gehäuse.
> Der Auswurf verteilst sich hier hinter der Blende über die ganze Breite des Laufwerks.


Das sieht auf dem Foto im Data Sheet aber m.E. anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man nicht allzu viele weitere HDDs verbaut, wäre ja wohl auch für ein normales 5" Laufwerk Platz, aber dafür passt wohl weder der Schlitz noch das Montageblech.

noch 'ne schöne Woche.


----------



## remaeder (6. Februar 2013)

*Streacom Qualitätskontrolle*

Habe gerade aufgrund dieser tollen Beschreibung mein eigenes System zusammengebaut, mit dem (älteren) Streacom ST-FC5ODB HTPC Gehäuse,
einem Asrock FM2A75 PRO4-M und einem AMD A6-5400K, sowie einem Sony Optiarc DVDRWBD BC-5600S Laufwerk (das wurde offenbar mal von Dell und HP in Laptops verbaut, und ist noch auf eBay zu finden).

Die Qualitätskontrolle von Streacom ist nicht über alle Zweifel erhaben:

1. eine der 10 Buchsen zur Befestigung des Mainboards hatte gar kein Gewinde, da ging nur die Schraube kaputt. Mit den anderen 9 hälts aber doch.

2. auch eine der vier selbstklebenden Buchsen für den Kühlkörper hatte ein unsauberes Gewinde, ich habe den aber nicht gebraucht, siehe unten.

3. Die langen Heatpipes (rechts) sind ca 1mm zu lang und stehen an der Vorderwand an. Ich habe die zugedrückten Enden mit einer Zange etwas umgebogen, damit ging es.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Die kurzen Heatpipes (links) sind zu kurz. In der letztmöglichen Befestigungsposition des Halteblockes ragen die nur noch zur Hälte dort hinein. Ich habe den Block noch weiter nach rechts verschoben und mit nur zwei Schrauben befestigt (im Bild ist noch die alte Position, aber noch ohne alle Schrauben).

4. Von den vier Löchern zur Befestigung der ODD sind nur drei oval, das vierte ist rund, also ist es mit der Feinjustierung der Position des Laufwerk nichts. Eine Lage Papier vor dem Auswurfknopf bringt es in die richtige Position. Die Kratzer an der Front der ODD waren schon so da, das war B-Ware, macht aber nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Änderung habe ich gemacht. Ich habe die rückwärtige Halteplatte des originalen Haltemoduls belassen, und statt der Schrauben von Streacom die Originalschrauben von AsRock verwendet, die gehen gerade noch durch die Haltebügel. Damit erzeuge ich wohl etwas weniger Druck auf die Platine, als mit der Streacom-Lösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin jetzt am Underclocken, um den Stromverbrauch von anfangs ca 100W im UEFI-Setup etwas herunterzubringen. Aktuell habe ich mit prime95 unter Vollast 80W bei Vcore=1.15V.

Roman


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Streacom Qualitätskontrolle*



remaeder schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am Underclocken, um den Stromverbrauch von anfangs ca 100W im UEFI-Setup etwas herunterzubringen. Aktuell habe ich mit prime95 unter Vollast 80W bei Vcore=1.15V.


 Das würde ich nicht im uefi machen.
Meine lösung schaut nun so aus, das ich unter windows in den energieoptionen mir die profile angepasst habe (bei "ausbalanciert" gibt es max. 50% cpu-last) und die profile via power-status gadget wechseln kann. Dazu habe ich die p-states via AMD-PScheck angepasst und lasse sie beim windowsstart automatisch laden (analog zu k10stat, PScheck bringt bei mir so leider eine fehlermeldung aber übernimmt die p-states dennoch)


----------



## remaeder (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Streacom Qualitätskontrolle*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht im uefi machen.
> Meine lösung schaut nun so aus, das ich unter windows in den energieoptionen mir die profile angepasst habe
> ...


 Ja, nur läuft auf meiner Kiste xubuntu, und unter linux sieht es mit dem overclocking düster aus. Es gibt offenbar ein paar tools, die ich mal ausprobieren werde.

Roman


----------



## Phonomaster (17. März 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deinen wirklich gut gemachten Bericht. Die Idee mit dem Wlan-Stick finde ich einfach nur genial gelöst. Der Rechner ist schon echt eine kostspielige Sache. Ich wollte mir dieses Jahr auch einen Wohnzimmer-PC zusammenstellen.
Das Gehäuse ist wirklich klasse. Das sieht nicht wie ein PC sondern wie ein Hifi-Baustein einer besseren Musikanlage aus. Ein normales PC-Gehäuse ist immer ein optischer Störfaktor im Wohnzimmer.
Nun habe ich am 15.03. bei Caseking das Streacom ST-FC5ODB im Angebot für 105 Euro gekauft. Dies weicht zwar optisch von dem Evo ab aber bei dem Preis war ich gewillt beide Augen zuzudrücken.
Jetzt bin ich am schauen, in wieweit mich das zu Kompromissen bei der Komponentenauswahl zwingt.
Hast Du beim SlotIn Laufwerk die Bende entfernen müssen? Da ich einen stand-alone Blu-ray Player habe, bin ich am überlegen, kein Laufwerk einzubauen und mein externes DVD-Laufwerk zum Installieren von Software zu benutzen.
Mit diesen externen Netzteilen kenne ich mich nicht aus. Würde man damit auch noch zusätzlich eine dedizierte Grafikkarte betreiben können? Was meinst Du?
Nachdem Du Dein HTPC jetzt einige Zeit in Betrieb hast, würdest Du jetzt was anders machen, wenn Du den Rechner heute zusammenstellen würdest?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Gorohaa (1. November 2013)

Das gefehlt mir!!


----------



## Gorohaa (3. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Der ultimative Luxus-HTPC - AMDs Trinity im edlen & passivem Gewand*

Sehr Gutes Review. Habe auch schon zusamen gebaut un läuft Super. Habe aber noch Frage. Kann Man noch eine Lautlose Grafikkarte einbauen mit welche ich auf eventuell paar Spiele spielen kann? z.b. COD 4 oder andere?
Und wo kann ich der interner Adapter für USB 2.0 Ports Anschlüsse  kaufen? Habe überall gesucht im web aber nichts gefunden. 
Danke für ihre Ratschläge.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2013)

Klar kannst du eine Grafikkarte dazustecken. Du musst sie nur im Gehäuse unterbringen können und sie muss eine PCIe Schnittstelle haben. (Das haben alle aktuellen, den Vorgänger AGP gibts seit Jahren nicht mehr)
Aber dann ist ja der Sinn einer CPU mit guter integrierter Grafik weg. Für COD reicht die interne bestimmt.

USB Anschlüsse für den internen USB Header auf dem Mobo und für genau dieses Gehäuse?
Oder irgendwelche USB Anschlüsse für den internen USB Header auf dem Mobo? Da gibts z.B. hier jede menge Auswahl


----------

